# Electrical appliances



## Megu (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi everybody!
Can anybody suggest where to buy electrical appliances in/ around Paphos? In particular interested in ice-maker's filter for Samsung fridge. Also video games etc.
Thanks!


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Amazon.co.uk


----------



## Megu (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you


----------

